# Names: registered v everyday



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Was discussing this with a few friends who have dogs. They all have registered dogs, but their dogs registered names arre the same name they call their dog. I was the odd one out. Scout's registered name is not Scout. 

Does anyone else's dog have a registered name that differs from the name they are called on a daily basis.

FTR Scout's registered name is Lord Baden Growl. (very clever if I do say so myself )


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie might be registered, but I'll never know for sure, since he can't talk and tell me how he got into the dog pound! Anyway, the only place he is "registered" now is at the Vet's office, where he is known as "Willie the Meatball". Ha, ha!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Like your friends, our V pup is called by a portion of her registered name. Wingshot's Pumpkin Pie & we call her Pumpkin. Our kids named her.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I still need to register Kobi. I guess part of the reason I haven't registered him is... well the only thing I call him is Kobi. Haven't thought of something worth paying $20 for


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Our guy is Onpoint's Eirn Go Brach...or something like that. We just call him Krazy Kian now.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc's registered name is "Hanafor Tiella Trickster". The breeder suggested we call him Tricky but as we already knew a person with that nickname we thought perhaps not.

I wanted to call my dog Mercutio but realised pretty quickly that is not a terribly practical name so it was shortened to Merc.

He does of course also have a dozen other names...... some of which can't be mentioned here


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Reba's real name is Lil's Rockin' Redd Rebel

The new pup's name will be Kristar's Hula Girl at Heart--call name Maui


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's registered name is Mira's Tyrian Scotch. His name sounds a little too fancy for the clumsy puppy he is now, though!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

its bubba and Mr.wiggles. i agree, not worth paying the money for a name thats registered.not breeding not trying to be high brow about anything just trying to love my boys,as unconditionally as they love me.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

1notenough said:


> its bubba and Mr.wiggles. i agree, not worth paying the money for a name thats registered.not breeding not trying to be high brow about anything just trying to love my boys,as unconditionally as they love me.


I don't think anyone is trying to be high brow, we were required by the breedernto register the dog with the CKC. We also didn't pay for it, the breeder did as it was their requirement


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Our little one was registered as Ziva'S Reigning Quest. The reigning came from her bloodlines and quest from our Brittany's that we lost several years ago. I guess i didn't put much thought into if we were going to register her or not. And with what I spend on things for this one the twenty seemed like a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Our guys Registered name will be (they don't register until proof of being neutered) Onpoint's Al Peid de Carbon - the litter was named after the breeders favourite Restaurants at a place in Mexico they frequent as they were born while they were there.

But we just call him Mac or Lil' Mac Daddy!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Why on earth would you want to register a dog that's neutered? We neuter all our animals and although all of them are purebred none of them are "Registered". Registering a dog came about as a way to keep track of the bloodline not to hang on the wall and impress your friends! IMHO


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Big said:


> Why on earth would you want to register a dog that's neutered? We neuter all our animals and although all of them are purebred none of them are "Registered". Registering a dog came about as a way to keep track of the bloodline not to hang on the wall and impress your friends! IMHO


My breeder "requires" it as part of the sales contract. not that they ever check, I don't think. I think it's more to prove their worth as a breeder than anything (so why don't THEY pay for it???). They also require the dog to be neutered unless they determine he is of show/breeding quality.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

We were required to show Snickers as part of the contract. 
His registered name is Relwood's Treasure Island. 
This litter took on the theme of Vegas casinos


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Big said:


> Why on earth would you want to register a dog that's neutered? We neuter all our animals and although all of them are purebred none of them are "Registered". Registering a dog came about as a way to keep track of the bloodline not to hang on the wall and impress your friends! IMHO


You think I'm trying to impress my friends by hanging it on a wall? They'd just think I'm a loser. The breeder registers all their pups, I don't do it or pay for it.


----------

